

IP address can now pin down your location to within a half mile - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/getting-warmer-an-ip-address-can-map-you-within-half-a-mile.ars

======
dbuizert
Old news is old. This was posted by Bruce Schneier not to long ago.

None the less, it doesn't surprise me a single that it got this far.

